# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Do you use lifting straps?

## Polska

I just started using straps/wraps on back days and they help a lot, especially on deadlifts. I have small/weak forearms genetically (upper arms 17.5, forearms barely 14 inches) and when doing heavy deads I find my back can handle the weight but my hands just won't hold the bar. But by using wraps I feel like I am cheating myself. Sure I can lift more weight but it feels assisted. I don't know whether it would benefit me more to use them or not to.

----------


## amcon

yep... my hands give out waaaayyy before my back does

----------


## amcon

Dowel Lifting Straps

----------


## Friend

They make a big difference.

----------


## enigma10

yup all the time when its heavy, but after a bit my wrist started to hurt because of the pressure around there so i would have to not use them as much.

----------


## bag up pr bagpipe

wraps are for girls

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I can concentrate on my form when I use straps .

----------


## illwillogical

Yes, I can't do shit for reps without them. I bought some APT pro straps with rubber grip on them a few months ago, expensive but work well!

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

They make a big difference for me. i find i lift hevier with presice form.

----------


## Iron_Pig

> yep... my hands give out waaaayyy before my back does


 They work well

----------


## Iron_Pig

> yep... my hands give out waaaayyy before my back does


 They work well

----------


## eatrainrest

i use wraps but hang them down below the "knotches on the wrist" to avoid any future wrist issues liek carpell tunnel

----------


## Reed

Being a bodybuilder its a must, you can always workout your forearms and grip another time ( i workout my forearms on a regular). But to get the most potential and best workouts you gotta use straps on the back as your forearms should be weaker than your back....

I mean this is just me and what I do for my tiny back.....  :Wink:

----------


## FireGuy

> being a bodybuilder its a must, you can always workout your forearms and grip another time ( i workout my forearms on a regular). But to get the most potential and best workouts you gotta use straps on the back as your forearms should be weaker than your back....
> 
> I mean this is just me and what i do for my tiny back.....


^^^x2

----------


## kickinit

> wraps are for girls


Well tampons are for you..

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

My forearms got jacked beyond belief when I went a year and a half without straps. However, I injured my wrist recently, and I had to start using straps. I must say that when I do deads and chin ups now, I can do more weight, more reps, and my back feels much denser, and fuller, since using them. I am torn on what to do when my wrist gets better. I will probably keep using the straps, and work my forearms separately.

----------


## PIGPEN8181

I have to because some time ago got into an aciddent with a table saw and lost. Cut off first three fingers on my right hand and I can't grip the dumbell or lat pulldown bar good enough to hold on.

----------


## CHAP

Use'em

----------


## T-MOS

The best wraps/straps money can buy !!!

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> The best wraps/straps money can buy !!!


i just use the $5 dollar ones you can get anywhere. What is so special about these?

----------


## T-MOS

> i just use the $5 dollar ones you can get anywhere. What is so special about these?


i just love them. It is simple to wrap them around a bar one handed instead of trying to wrap long straps around with one hand and then not getting the other one on as good. Plus they can be used as grips also so wearing them is not a pain in the ass either JMHO

----------


## kojak_x

Me personally, if you can't lift without straps, you can't do the weight RAW. If you don't care about grip strength or if your not into raw powerlifting then I would say use the straps.

----------


## The Deuce

HOLY HELL T-MOS !!! Those be some expensive ass lifting straps !!

Hell I'll stick to my 5 dollar brand and use the extra money i save from not buying them and get an extra an extra bottle of TEST for crying out loud.. LOL...

I dunno maybe I'll ask for them for my B-day or something.. or X-mas maybe.. and give em a TRY... bad enough I just shelled out 70 bucks for a lifting belt !! 

Oh and to answer the OP original question.. YES I USE LIFTING STRAPS... BUT ONLY WHEN I NEED THEM.. I do not use them for every rep of every set... just the HEAVY ONES to grind out those last few reps that I KNOW my fingers wouldn't be able to hold with... so rarely is the more appropriate word...

----------


## quarry206

i heard somebody on this board word it this way once when talking about lat pull downs...

"are you trying to work out your wrist or your back?"

and its a good point, don't ignore your forearms and grip, but if it is hurting your lifts then don't give up quality because of a lacking muscle group... but you should work your grip and forearms to bring them up too

----------


## MuscleScience

Nope dont use them anymore. I use to use them a lot for DL and Strugs. Decided to drop weight and work on my grip since I had poor forearm development. Now I couldnt do nearly as much at first but over time I was gradually able to put more weight on. I am now doing more on DL and Shrugs than I was doing before and still maintain my grip strength. I never do high reps on DL, I can see where people would want to use them if thats what they train like. My forearms are now up to par and maybe a little more than the rest of my body, and I have not using wraps anymore to thank for it.

----------


## Matt

A must for me, and like others i do wrists on another day..

----------


## Tjohn6231

I started using some recently. I like them so far.

----------


## 2000Vette

im gonna give the hooks a try soon. great for deadlifting and shrugs

----------


## reardbandit

I gotta agree, my grip gives out way before my back does. With straps, I can pull much heavier than without. I just can't grip the amount of weight that I need for my back. However, mad respect for those diesel fellers that can pull above 500 with no straps. That's diesel in my book

----------


## ray0414

straps for sure, especially for weighted pullups. and also, if u do behind the back shrugs on the smith machine, straps without a doubt. that bar can slip easily (i stand at an slight angle, not straight up and down)

----------


## bigjsheets

> Me personally, if you can't lift without straps, you can't do the weight RAW. If you don't care about grip strength or if your not into raw powerlifting then I would say use the straps.


I disagree. I have very strong grip and people are generally intimidated of me after they shake my hand. But I use straps so i can focus on form. When you get into 150lb dumbell rows i'm not trying to fucus on holding the weight, i'm trying get sick contraction in my back. Seated close grips are almost impossible to get a good stretch without straps. The black angled close grips at most gyms are very skinny and have no etched pattern grip in them. And the fact is when you got the whole stack with 45 lb plates hanging from it grip becomes an issue for anybody.

----------


## illwillogical

I think a lot of people probably have grip endurance issues. I can deadlift just as much with straps as without for 1 rep, I come into the grip issues when doing set's however. That's why I use straps.

----------


## wharton

Straps are good when the forearms get tired and the back needs more work My heavy dead lifts are 270kg yea kg not lb, I wouldn't even bother doing them without straps and I do forearms workouts anyway so why train them on back day to?

----------


## spywizard

hooks for me.. 

500lb shrugs will tire you out.. 

however after 1 yr of using, my forearms are smaller..

the good point is it fixed my golf game..

----------


## operationgetbig

im gonna start using straps soon. ive been lifting for about 6 years without them. i can deadlift 415 a couple times with no straps but i have to stop cause i lose my grip.

----------


## T-MOS

I only use them on back days...... as stated above, I want my back to give out before my wrists do....
I can work forearms anytime

----------


## wharton

> hooks for me.. 
> 
> 500lb shrugs will tire you out.. 
> 
> however after 1 yr of using, my forearms are smaller..
> 
> the good point is it fixed my golf game..


What them hooks like might get some..

----------


## terraj

Early on I used straps on dead lifts, but I ended up with wrist injuries, maybe they allowed a weak link...

----------


## wharton

> What them hooks like might get some..


nevermind found some

----------


## anabolictonic

nope

----------


## echozulu

The first coulpe a sets... no straps. After the grip starts to get fried, straps on. Lets me concentrate on form.

----------


## acl1036

Yea straps are awesome, I use them for deadlifts and wide-grip pulldowns

----------


## inbrakeible

My forearms are pretty strong i do not used them except for shrugs. Deadlifts I use reverse alternate grip which i can pull as much as my back can handle

----------


## operationgetbig

chalk and the the type of bar can help alot with grip. i have a certain bar that i use at my gym with harsh grips on the bar that kinda hurt of palms a lil but the smoother bars feel like theyre gonna slip out easier for me.

----------


## trulbfan3

i only use them when my hand strength isnt strong enough for me to lift what im tryin to....im guess ima girl but no way n hell i could do power shrugs w/ over 350 lbs buch less 700 w/o straps ya kno

----------


## POPS

since Ive been running spawn my strength has been going up, YEAH!!!!

Once I threw the straps on for back, I added at least 35-50lbs to my exersizes ( lat pull downs, seated rows, etc. ) and still had good form.....

----------


## Okinawa_Power

I use straps for back workouts....I only use them for bent over row when going over 225lbs......Also for traps.....Can't hold on to 495lbs for very long without them and expect to get reps.......STRAPS ****ING RULE......

----------


## gymforlife21

i use them too.... especially lately since i been going a tad on the heavy side

----------


## F4iGuy

I use them on my heaviest sets.

----------

